# Mama



## SeverinR (Jan 23, 2013)

took my daughters to Mama.

It was very well done.
Not the typical horror ghost story.
Did not see a whole lot of cliche, some good suspense.

And without giving away the ending, it is not the typical happily ever after nor the everyone dies in a blood bath.


Problems I noticed:
girls playing late at night, girlfriend to girls uncle somes in and tells them to go back to bed but window and room is bright as day.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like to see it. 

I like Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## PlotHolio (Jan 28, 2013)

I had hoped it wouldn't be just another terrible horror movie. I shall have to watch it eventually.


----------

